# I'm calling it now.. 2008: Elton Brand..



## Coatesvillain

Let's look at it.

-Aaron McKie, Chris Webber, and Kevin Ollie all come off the books. The Sixers have cap room in the offseason.

-Elton Brand is a blue collar player who is also ultra productive, would be an easy sell along with the current team. Not a superstar but a multiple time All-Star, and one of the better PFs in the game.

-Played at Duke.

-Fills a gaping hole at PF that the Sixers will still have.

Just think about it.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

And given the current depth we have at SG/SF, it would seem the wisest choice. Especially if the development goes as planned with Louis Williams and Derrick Byars as combo guards.


----------



## BlakeJesus

If they get him that lineup becomes a whole lot better. Not to mention it gives some of the young guys (Like Jason Smith) a good person to look up to.


----------



## Slizeezyc

I would be lukewarm to it. I like Brand a lot, I just don't think it would result in them getting to the Finals or anything, and it would conceivably put the Sixers back in a cycle that got the Sixers way over the cap in the first place. Sixers would have that one guy who is a superstar and is on the hook for multiple years. He'll be 29 next year, 9 years of NBA ball under his belt. I think he will hold up relatively well on the other side of 30, but still wouldn't think of it as a slam dunk since he would be opting out of a 16.5 million dollar option so he would want to go to a true contender to sign for even the same about or a little less. Sixers would need to pay closer to Webber money to get him. It also depends on what type of deal Iguodala gets.


----------



## Sliccat

Clever... if you're right, you bring this up a year from now and rub everybody's nose in it... if you're wrong, nobody will remember anyways, and even if they did it wouldn't be a big deal because of its nature.


----------



## Coatesvillain

People can bump it, I probably won't if I'm right. I was right about a ton of things last offseason but it wasn't worth pounding my chest about it.


----------



## BEEZ

I like it, and thats a good deal. Hes the typd of player who isnt really using a ton of athleticism to do the things that he does on the basketball court. hes clearly a 18-20 year type of player if he can continue to stay injury free.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Plus, I like the direction we're starting to head in right now, it's starting to look like a Pistons-like bulid. Samuel Dalembert will never be a Ben Wallace type of center, but he's improved, and his length and quickness can never be underestimated. I think Jason Smith can develop to be better than Rasheed Wallace(I think he's already more mature lol), plus we have Shavlik Randolph and Herbert Hill as young forwards who can also develop their games. At the SF Side, I disagree with Thaddeus Young, unless he has an insanely long vertical, he is no where near the presense that 6'9 Tayshaun Prince is defensively, but at 6'8, Young should be stellar defensively if he puts the work into it. Derrick Byars at 6'7 is another player who can be that type of guy. Andre Iguodala 6'6, nor Rodney Carney 6'7, are Rip Hamilton like players, but Andre Iguodala has proven he can score in a variety of ways, and Rodney has shown some (albeit very small) flashes of being a 15 PPG player. And for those who say Louis Williams cannot become a Chanucey Billups-type player, I'll softly remind everybody it took Billups nearly his whole career before Larry Brown to get to that point. So yeah, I like our direction right now and don't wanna mess anything up, keep developing the kids, and sign some more kids to develop, or a veteran to lead our kids.


----------



## BEEZ

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Plus, I like the direction we're starting to head in right now, it's starting to look like a Pistons-like bulid. Samuel Dalembert will never be a Ben Wallace type of center, but he's improved, and his length and quickness can never be underestimated. I think Jason Smith can develop to be better than Rasheed Wallace(I think he's already more mature lol), plus we have Shavlik Randolph and Herbert Hill as young forwards who can also develop their games. At the SF Side, I disagree with Thaddeus Young, unless he has an insanely long vertical, he is no where near the presense that 6'9 Tayshaun Prince is defensively, but at 6'8, Young should be stellar defensively if he puts the work into it. Derrick Byars at 6'7 is another player who can be that type of guy. Andre Iguodala 6'6, nor Rodney Carney 6'7, are Rip Hamilton like players, but Andre Iguodala has proven he can score in a variety of ways, and Rodney has shown some (albeit very small) flashes of being a 15 PPG player. And for those who say Louis Williams cannot become a Chanucey Billups-type player, I'll softly remind everybody it took Billups nearly his whole career before Larry Brown to get to that point. So yeah, I like our direction right now and don't wanna mess anything up, keep developing the kids, and sign some more kids to develop, or a veteran to lead our kids.


What??? Louis Williams will never be Chauncey Billups, Jason Smith better than Rasheed Wallace. Your post lost it legitimacy with saying that Smith is better than Sheed.

SMH @ some of the things that you write down.


----------



## DieSlow69

BEEZ said:


> What??? Louis Williams will never be Chauncey Billups, Jason Smith better than Rasheed Wallace. Your post lost it legitimacy with saying that Smith is better than Sheed.
> 
> SMH @ some of the things that you write down.



Yep.....I missed his postings ...but here we go again with his legitimatcy


----------



## bootstrenf

no offense, but i hope to god you are wrong...:biggrin:...


----------



## Coatesvillain

bootstrenf said:


> no offense, but i hope to god you are wrong...:biggrin:...


You could consider it the last straw, and finally turn on Donald Sterling and Co. and come over to the dark side.


----------



## bootstrenf

Coatesvillain said:


> You could consider it the last straw, and finally turn on Donald Sterling and Co. and come over to the dark side.



never...but thanks for the offer...


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

I never SAID Jason Smith was better then Rasheed Wallace, I said he could be developed to be better then him. And that can be EASILY accomplished. Rasheed Wallace is one of the more talented, yet, more costly players in the game right now. Do you want a guy who might not be qualified to play every other game? I didn't think so. Your right, Louis Williams probably won't be a Chanucey Billups-like player, but not certainly due to a lack of effort, but more of, a lack of height (6-1 to 6-4). I'm just saying Louis Williams can definately be the point for the future 76ers, because, likewise, it took Billups all those years to become as good as he is.


----------



## Coatesvillain

So much for this one. My jinx game is way too strong right now.


----------



## BEEZ

Coatesvillain said:


> So much for this one. My jinx game is way too strong right now.


No doubt about that


----------



## gi0rdun

The Sixers like the Pistons?

I'm sorry but no. Jason Smith and Louis Williams will never be Sheed and Billups.

Dalembert can be a very good defensive center. Bit like Ben Wallace but not as much of a BEAST.

Go Iguodala!


----------



## Sliccat

if the sixers can get a pf of brand's caliber, they're guranteed at least a 5th seed. a 20/10 pf is exactly what they're missing.


----------



## Dre

Bump.


----------



## HKF

I actually had this conversation with Coates about this as soon as the Iverson trade was made a year ago. Crazy how some predictions turn out right.


----------



## Coatesvillain

I guess I'm 9/1000 in my predictions.


----------



## Omega

id like to start a slow clap here...


----------



## roux

Impressive :clap:


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Well deserved bump. No one's ever really right on predictions. Nice!


----------



## Dean the Master

Right on the money, mate.


----------



## thaKEAF

:laugh: that's funny as hell


----------



## Wade County

:cheers: to that dude, well played sir, well played!


----------



## bball2223

Good call Coates


----------



## Ruff Draft

Brand requests Baron in LAC and this happens? That's messes up.


----------



## LamarButler

Wow Coatesvillian. What an amazing prediction.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

niiiicE!


----------



## Knick Killer

Touché.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

I thought you were dumb for saying this. I'm just mad at you now.


----------



## jerseyfan24

Holy ****, at first I looked at the date (6-29) and I thought it was right after the draft he said this. Then, as I scrolled down I noticed the 07 part. 

At first I was thinking "good call", but that is an amazing prediction. There was some guy in the Nets forum who had the Nets taking Williams and Boone the next season. I can't decide which one is more impressive lol.


----------



## someone

oh. my. ****ing. god. wow.


----------



## RedsDrunk

Funny, this was the first thing that popped in my head when I heard the trade was happening.


----------



## Tmac235

Without a single doubt, Brand signing with the Sixers truly came as a surprise, well you know how sports are now, no player loves and plays for the shirt he's wearing but for the money on the table, and to be honest I thought Brand was a diferent breed, sadly he isn't, but it's all good news for Philly fans :clap:


----------



## gi0rdun

Good job.


----------



## SirCharles34

Good call. How did you know he was going to opt out last year?


----------



## BEEZ

I must give respect where its due


----------



## someone

Hey BEEZ nice to see you around!


----------



## BEEZ

i stop in every so often.


----------



## Coatesvillain

SirCharles34 said:


> Good call. How did you know he was going to opt out last year?


I made this post before he suffered the achilles injury. My thinking was another strong season and he was going to opt out for a raise. He got hurt and ended up signing to a slight pay decrease.

My logic was pretty off because I had Billy King being the big draw. It's sorta like having one of those advanced math classes and getting the right answer for an equation but getting there the wrong way.


----------



## DieSlow69

Congrats to the psychic Coates......I know I haven't been around much, my jobs been very demanding for the past 2 years....U guys take care...I hope he returns with the same game he had before the surgery.....What do you guys think? I will try to peep in every now and then.


----------



## Priest

impressed....


----------



## Coatesvillain

DieSlow69 said:


> Congrats to the psychic Coates......I know I haven't been around much, my jobs been very demanding for the past 2 years....U guys take care...I hope he returns with the same game he had before the surgery.....What do you guys think? I will try to peep in every now and then.


Good to see every thing's okay with you. I definitely understand having work become very demanding and take away from other things. Whenever you get the chance feel free to stop by. I have a good thing about Brand's recovery so we're gonna see (hopefully I'm right about this too).


----------

